# Central/North California



## swsc16 (Nov 1, 2013)

Looking for at least a 1BR (2 adults, 2 kids) in Central/North California (e.g., Yosemite, Coastal north, etc.) for thanksgiving weekend (11/27 - 12/1).
Thanks!


----------

